# My Track is finish



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

i have finished my little slottrack and will you show what my sun and I build in the last few months (years)








more pics are on my homepage, some details, and some pics from my cars.
please follow this Link LP400S

Regards

Rainer


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks Great.......................If I ever learned anything though its this................We are never actually FINISHED..............There is always something more we can do to detail, improve etc etc


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

i'm glad you like my track. I wrote my track is finish, but some ideas are in my brain and some details miss on the track, so I think the track is never ever finish ..............


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I hope mine will look half that good! Looks great!

Mike/Nightshade


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

my homepage is updated today

@ Mike/Nightshade thank's  

Regards Rainer


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Nice layout and landscaping. I like it. Hope mine turns out half that good.  

GP


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! Love the detail and the track layout looks like a nice run. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello buzzinhornet and roadrner

thanks  

for you and all the others i have some new details on my track, and new a new scratch built car Volvo S60 resine please follow this link LP400S 

Regards Rainer


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,
twoi new pictures from my track: The Red Bull Corner with a gantry


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Superb :thumbsup:, I too like the landscaping and the guard rail looks way to cool, and the Red Bull Corner another :thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I like it!
That looks great!
But is it ever truly finished...? lol
Scott


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great job. Looks awesome. 
Jim


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

I belief this track will never ever finished ;-)

a new detail


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Riner- The backdrop really blends in well to the landscaping. Looks great.
Jim


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Jim,

thank's, I'll tell it to my daughter, the painting of the background was here job


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

some new pics from my track








now Grid-Girls are there








live in the parking area








you must work quikly to win








sh... the race is over :-(


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Very nice!*

:thumbsup: The duece roadster is not usually seen serenaded by and oompahpah band. The detail in your work is very inspiring. BH


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

I like all the little diorama-like scenes around the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

what size are your figures? i would love to get ahold of a few of those.
if ya have a link to where ya got them from i sure would like it.
your track looks great.


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

@ gun - all figures are in size 1:32, I has bought them in different shops, by ebay and marketplace in germany

@ Bill Hall - lol I will surch for a few Homies figures ......

@ FastMann - fine that you like it  I collected some pieces and aranged it in different places around the track, so it's look a little bit lifelike


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

hi,

there are new visitors are on my track


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Heute schreib ich ins Deutsch!*

:thumbsup: Viel besser Riner, Jehtzt hast du ein richtiger Ami "auto show", mit langen haar ganstern, und schoene maedchen im kurzhose.


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello Bill,

Thanks for this compliment  I have searched for this nice people for a while, in Germany it's not easy to get sone one, but a friend of another board gave my a link from a shop in Kanada, and now ...... let's have a party :tongue: I like this bikers, they looks very good, but something in missing yet I need some custom bikes!!! choppers like from OCC or WCC!!! so I have to search some ....

und noch etwas in Deutsch: die Maedchen kann man auch anschauen, sie sehen VIEL besser aus als die Grid-girls von Carrera  

Best regards, viele Gruesse 

Rainer


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ich suche dich motor raeder! BH


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

there are some new pics on my Homepage of my slot track, cone in an enjoy...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice job!


----------

